# Rabbit injured from Fox attack



## LRC (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello,

Last night we heard barking from our Golden Retriever downstairs, my mother's boyfriend rushed downstairs and found a Fox over the Rabbit and the Fox ran off.

The Fox did have the Rabbit by the neck when he was at the door, the Fox immediately ran off. He then asked for help. I went to the garden immediately to see the Rabbit hopping and running but then fall over. It seemed as he was 'drunk'. We took the Rabbit in and looked at the injuries, the Fox didn't penetrate the skin but has a wet mark behind his head on his neck where the Fox had him buy the neck. We couldn't find anything else but a blood patch on the Rabbit's rear leg, this has to be from the Fox as there's no indication that it's from the Rabbit.

I called my Nan because she has a lot of experience in Rabbits, she has owned many in the past. She came round 10-20 mins later. She cleaned the wet mark and looked further for more injuries, she couldn't find any. We then put the Rabbit on a rug and it seemed to have trouble walking, the Rabbit seemed to have no balance at all. My Nan knew it was in shock and we had to be careful on what we do next. We decided to put the Rabbit in a small cage with a blanket in a dark place with water and leave him there until morning.

Now this is what a need help with. He seems fine, however his head is slanted and seems to have difficulty to balance his head when moving it. He can walk fine, run, eat, drink etc. My mother researched more into this and she found that shock can cause a stroke?.

The rabbit is 6 years old. If anyone knows what it could be or can give me advise on what to do please contact me.

Thanks


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Vet...now!
It could be many things, your only port of call should be a vets surgery ASAP.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

As above! Vets ASAP! Really don't know why people ask such things on a online forum. I would have rang the vets straight away.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Id take,him to the vet, only he can help, may be nerve damage, or internal , or something broken even,


----------



## LRC (Apr 24, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> Vet...now!
> It could be many things, your only port of call should be a vets surgery ASAP.


I should of stated in the post that we'll be taking the Rabbit to the vet as soon as we can, from your post it seems serious. Thanks


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Also, look at securing the area, making in fox proof taken the rabbit rabbits in, the fox will be back


----------



## LRC (Apr 24, 2017)

DT said:


> Also, look at securing the area, making in fox proof taken the rabbit rabbits in, the fox will be back


We've had the Rabbit for 6 years. We've had no issues with Foxes or heard of any issues. We do live near a wooded area, some neighbours did get some chickens in the other week and I think that's what got the foxes in our garden. The foxes had to of jumped over 5-6 gardens to get the the hutch.


----------



## LRC (Apr 24, 2017)

Hanwombat said:


> As above! Vets ASAP! Really don't know why people ask such things on a online forum. I would have rang the vets straight away.


We will be taking it to the vets soon, we were waiting on transport.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You are lucky that your rabbit has survived this long.
You need to phone the vets now...not in an hour, not this evening, not "soon", the rabbit needs to be seen as an emergency now!

I am gobsmacked that a vet wasn't called last night


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

LRC said:


> We've had the Rabbit for 6 years. We've had no issues with Foxes or heard of any issues. We do live near a wooded area, some neighbours did get some chickens in the other week and I think that's what got the foxes in our garden. The foxes had to of jumped over 5-6 gardens to get the the hutch.


Or under, he could get under or through without jumping, if he is,hungary and found food will come back


----------



## LRC (Apr 24, 2017)

We've kept him inside since the attack, the Foxes did come back last night


----------



## LRC (Apr 24, 2017)

DT said:


> Or under, he could get under or through without jumping, if he is,hungary and found food will come back


We've kept him inside since the attack, the Foxes did come back last night


----------



## LRC (Apr 24, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> You are lucky that your rabbit has survived this long.
> You need to phone the vets now...not in an hour, not this evening, not "soon", the rabbit needs to be seen as an emergency now!
> 
> I am gobsmacked that a vet wasn't called last night


It should of been the first thing I should of done, I'm calling the vets now. They can only do so much on the phone and I can't get him there, what can I do if he needs to go immediately?. I'll get back to you on what they say.


----------

